# Cruise Ship Schedule - St. Thomas



## riverdees05 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there a site that shows when the cruise ships are at dock?  I know there is one for Key West and hoping there is one for St. Thomas?


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.vinow.com/general_usvi/cruiseship/ship_schedule.php

by month

http://www.ships.vi/index.php?pageNum_Recordset1=0&totalRows_Recordset1=147

and when at the airport pick up this magazine - it has the monthly schedule.
http://www.virginislandsthisweek.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 31, 2010)

and for those interested in other locations

here's a good website for Alaska ports
http://www.claalaska.com/schedules.html

and for Port Ship schedules worldwide:
http://www.cruiseclues.com/portschedules.htm

http://cruisett.com/ports.php

Richard


----------



## SpikeMauler (Oct 31, 2010)

riverdees05 said:


> Is there a site that shows when the cruise ships are at dock?  I know there is one for Key West and hoping there is one for St. Thomas?



This is the best website I've ever seen for cruise ship schedules.

http://cruisett.com/ports.php


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks,

Eric


----------

